# Öffenlicher Bereich > AllerWelts News / Smalltalk >  Frisiersalon

## konradadenauer

Ich bin gerade dabei, einen kleinen Friseurladen einzurichten.

Am Sonntag dem ersten Januar soll dann eröffnet werden. Die monatliche Miete beträgt stolze 3.000 Baht, ohne Nebenkosten.

Sollte es jemanden interessieren, so werde ich weiter darüber berichten, so bald ich etwas mehr Luft habe, denn zum Ein- und Herrichten sind noch einige Anschaffungen zu tätigen und Lieferungen abzuwarten.

So warte ich im Moment auf Kühlschrank, Spiegel, Lampen und Regale.

----------


## kathu

Bist Du Friseur und hast Du eine wp ?
kathu

----------


## konradadenauer

Nein ich bin kein Friseur, sondern meine Lebenspartnerin.

http://www.thailand-krabi.de

----------


## schiene

na dann berichte mal von allen Problemen,Erfolgen und Erfahrungen.

----------


## odd

Bin leider immer etwas skeptisch im Bezug "farang´sche Geschäftsinvestition", muss aber nicht immer richtig liegen.

Auch im Bezug Frisörsalon hatte ich einige Mädels nach kurzer Zeit "die Schere schmeissen" sehen. Meine Ex hatte auch einen Salon, der einzige weit und breit. Aber nach einem halben Jahr wurde geschlossen. Warum auch immer.

Was mir oftmals in (kleineren) Amphoers auffiel. Es gab 3,4 Frisörläden und allsamt in unmittelbarer Nachbarschaft. Danach tote Hose.

Trotzdem viel Glück

----------


## kathu

In Phuket gibt es in einer Strasse auf 100 m sogar 5 Friseursalons !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thailogik:    Wenn 4 laufen, dann koennen auch 5 laufen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Etliche Salons bieten auch noch Massagen an, und ich denke, dass da , etwas entgegen der eigentlichen Berufsaufgabe, noch einige Zusatzleistungen erbracht und honoriert werden.   ::   ::  


Keine Sorge, ich bin weder von der Friseurinnung noch von der Sitte.  ::  
kathu

----------

> ...Sollte es jemanden interessieren...


Doch, natürlich interessiert es hier. 
Trotz aller grundsätzlicher Bedenken wünsche ich Dir (euch) viel Erfolg.
Versuch es am Anfang nicht allzu perfekt zu machen, sondern lass es wachsen.

----------


## konradadenauer

Erledigt!

Die heutige Einkaufstour ist beendet:

Zwei Frisörstühle,
zwei Frisörspiegel,
Liege zum Haarewaschen,
Ablagen,
Trockenhaube,
Fön,
Glätteisen,
Welleisen,
spezielles Werbezeichen und verschiedene Kleinteile.

Die Einkäufe von gestern sind heute vormittag geliefert worden. Die anderen kommen am Donnerstag.

Meine bisherigen Ausgaben betragen ca. 66.000 Baht. Darin sind allerdings auch die Miete für 2 Monate, eine Vorauszahlung für Wasser und Strom, sowie eine Kaution von 1.000 Baht enthalten.

Und aller Unkenrufen zum Trotz. Ich betrachte dies nicht als Investition in _meine_ Zukunft.

Nach 25 Jahren in Rente (nächstes Jahr feiere ich die silberne) habe ich wohl schon genug Zukunft gehabt.  ::  
 Meine Freundin kenne ich, seit sie 15 ist. Als sie 18 geworden war, sind wir zusammengezogen.

Ich bezahlte ihr die Ausbildung zur Friseuse und nach ihrem Abschluss (vergleichbar mit unserem Gesellenbrief) arbeitete sie mehrere Jahre als Angestellte.

----------

Und aktuell ist sie nun 19?

 :cool:

----------


## konradadenauer

Falsch, aber Du darfst noch mal raten.

----------

> Falsch, aber Du darfst noch mal raten.


Dann nehme ich erstmal den Telefonjoker..............

 ::

----------


## konradadenauer

Kein Problem, hat so wie so noch keiner bemerkt, dass Sonntag nicht der erste Januar ist.  ::

----------

> ...hat so wie so noch keiner bemerkt, dass Sonntag nicht der erste Januar ist...


Doch, hat jeder gemerkt, aber da auch jeder daran dachte, dass am Sonntag Dein letzter Januar sein könnte, hat man besser nix geschrieben.

----------


## konradadenauer

> dass am Sonntag Dein letzter Januar sein könnte,.


Wenn es denn so sein soll, come si, com sa; cé sara sara; what ever will be, will be.

Ich drehe mich im dreivierteltackt eines englischen Walzers durch´s Leben.

Wie lange es andauern wird? I don´t know.

Was es bringen wird?            I don´t know.

Ich wissen, dass nichts wissen. Deswegen ich Wissen habe mehr als du!

Aber an eines glaube (nicht Wissen) ich:

Thamm dii, dai dii. Thamm tschua, dai tschua.

----------

Ja, sicher dat, die Philanthropen.

----------


## konradadenauer

Briefmarken habe ich in meiner Jugendzeit gesammelt  ::

----------

Phil|an|throp der; -en, -en: Menschenfreund; Ggs. Misanthrop.

----------


## konradadenauer

> Misanthrop.


Nö Du! Mit Pflanzen habe ich auch nicht so.

----------

> ...Trotz aller grundsätzlicher Bedenken wünsche ich Dir (euch) viel Erfolg...


Ist ja schon gut, ich nehme es zurück.

----------


## konradadenauer

Was lange währt, wird endlich gut!

----------

Na gut.
Dann lass uns einfach noch was raten "wie alt ist sie denn jetzt?"
Ich tippe mal auf 25.
Obwohl ich eventuell Anlass zu der Annahme habe, dass Deine LAG dann schon reichlich zu alt für Deinen Geschmack wäre.

----------


## konradadenauer

> Obwohl ich eventuell Anlass zu der Annahme habe, dass Deine LAG dann schon reichlich zu alt für Deinen Geschmack wäre.


Dem kann ich (Gott, Mohamed, Jesus, Buddah, sei Dank) nicht widersprechen.

----------

Habe früher als Kind beim Plätzchenbacken helfen dürfen,
konnte aber selten abwarten, bis die Kekse aus dem Backofen kamen
und habe vorher immer fleißig am Teig genascht.

----------


## konradadenauer

Ich konnte eigentlich immer abwarten, dass der Braten (sorry: Kekse!) aus der Röhre kam.

In der Regel habe ich sie aber noch genossen, bevor sie alt, zäh und ausgetrocknet waren.

----------

Eins muss man ja sagen, Conny hat Humor und er lässt sich nicht aus der Ruhe bringen.
Kann nicht jeder.

----------


## Met Prik

> Eins muss man ja sagen, Conny hat Humor und er lässt sich nicht aus der Ruhe bringen.


Das kommt schon noch, Monta. Spaetestens wenn sein junges Kueken ihm den Laufpass gibt, weil er so alt, zaeh und ausgetrocknet ist. Aber erstmal muss ja der Salon eingerichtet werden ...   ::

----------


## konradadenauer

> Das kommt schon noch, Monta. Spaetestens wenn sein junges Kueken ihm den Laufpass gibt


Dann such ich mir halt ne neue.  ::

----------

> Dann such ich mir halt ne neue.


Die Thais sagen dann: "lühm di qua, ha mai" (vergiss es besser, such was neues).
Aber > 15 bitteschön.
Ansonsten gibt es bisher nichts auszusetzen bei Conny.

----------


## wein4tler

Was gleich 15 Damen - da übernimmt sich einer wohl?   ::

----------


## konradadenauer

Die Eröffnung haben wir jetzt auf das kommende Wochenende verschieben müssen, da es nicht möglich war, über die Feiertage, einen geeigneten Handwerker zu finden.

Und unter der Woche will meine Freundin nicht eröffnen, da ihr buddhistische Mönche als bestmögliche Tage Freitag oder Samstag vorgeschlagen haben.

So verbleibt die kommende Woche, um die Werbung vorzubereiten und die Handwerksarbeiten erledigen zu lassen.

----------


## konradadenauer

Inzwischen habe ich schnell mal ein paar Foddos gemacht.

Ist aber noch nicht viel darauf zu erkennen.


Eingestellt habe ich sie in meiner Webseite unter "Alben" (Friseursalon)
http://www.thailand-krabi.de

Und der Handwerker kommt auch; Montag 13 Uhr.

----------


## Hoschi

na wird schon noch werden,aber was macht die liege im Salon?  ::

----------


## konradadenauer

Am Kopfteil der Liege befinden sich die sanitären Einrichtungen, wie etwa Becken und Brause (zum Haarewaschen).

----------

> ...aber was macht die liege im Salon?...


Hoschi, hast Du Dir noch nie beim Friseur in Thailand die Haare waschen lassen?
Was dachtest Du denn, wofür die wäre? Na?

----------


## konradadenauer

> Zitat von Hoschi
> 
> ...aber was macht die liege im Salon?...
> 
> 
> Hoschi, hast Du Dir noch nie beim Friseur in Thailand die Haare waschen lassen?
> Was dachtest Du denn, wofür die wäre? Na?


Da war eventuell der Wunsch Vater des Gedankens?

----------


## odd

Gehört zur Miete die Anbauwohnung? Dann wäre es ein Schnäppchen.

Wie sieht das Einzugsgebiet aus? Gibt es mehrere Frisörläden in der Umgebung?

Liegt der Laden etwas ausserhalb des Zentrums?

----------


## konradadenauer

> Gehört zur Miete die Anbauwohnung? Dann wäre es ein Schnäppchen.
> Welche Anbauwohnung? Die Miete ist für das ganze Unit.
> 
> Wie sieht das Einzugsgebiet aus? Gibt es mehrere Frisörläden in der Umgebung?
> Das Einzugsgebiet ist gross. Eine weiterführende Schule und die technische Hochschule sind ganz in der Nähe. Auch leben viele Angestellte in der Gegend. In der gleichen Strasse sind noch fünf andere Läden.
> 
> Liegt der Laden etwas ausserhalb des Zentrums?


Das kommt darauf an, wie man das Wort "Zentrum" definiert. Im Zentrum der Geschäftswelt nicht. Im Schul- und Lebenszentrum der Menschen dagegen schon.

Heute waren die Handwerker da und haben Leitungen verlegt, Lampen angeschlossen, die Spiegel aufgehängt und die sanitären Wasseranschlüsse verlegt. Zwei Techniker mit zwei Handlangern haben dafür "nur" 5 Stunden gebraucht.

Kosten 4 000 Baht.

Fotos davon, wie üblich, im Album "Friseursalon" auf meiner HP
http://www.thailand-krabi.de

Der Laden wird "Golden Hair" genannt werden und eröffnet wird jetzt doch schon am Mittwoch. Heute hatte ich lediglich mein Handy zum Bilder machen, aber morgen werde ich mir meine F1 schnappen.

----------

> ...Zwei Techniker mit zwei Handlangern haben dafür "nur" 5 Stunden gebraucht.
> Kosten 4 000 Baht...


Waren das jetzt hauptsächlich Lohnkosten und ein paar Sanitärrohre und ein paar Meter Elektro-Kabel?

----------


## konradadenauer

Hauptsächlich ja; dazu noch einige Schalter und etliche Meter Hohlleisten.

Wobei die Handlanger so gut wie gar nichts gemacht haben (gearbeitet haben die Chefs).

----------


## Mr Mo

Wie sieht denn die Rabattstaffelung für Siamonline-Forenmember aus?   :: 

Edit:Rächdschraipung

----------

> Hauptsächlich ja; dazu noch einige Schalter und etliche Meter Hohlleisten...


Also, die Lohnkosten dürften, wirklich wohlwollend angesetzt, max. 1.500 Baht betragen. 2.500 Baht für Material? Kaum vorstellbar.

----------


## konradadenauer

Erstens ist in Thailand die Preisstaffelung der Arbeit regional sehr unterschiedlich.

Zweitens arbeite ich sehr gerne mit verlässlichen Handwerkern zusammen, welche z.B. ihr Eintreffen für 13 Uhr ankündigen und dann um 12.45 Uhr auf der Matte stehen;
solche, zu denen ich sagen kann: kauft nur gutes Material und die dies dann auch wirklich tun;
solche, welche ihren Arbeitsplatz sauberer verlassen, als sie ihn vorgefunden haben usw.

Vielleicht habe ich zuviel bezahlt; aber mal unter uns: Dies ist mir so was von schei**egal.

Die Bude steht, die Spiegel hängen, die Lichter leuchten. Was will ich mehr?

----------

> ...Vielleicht habe ich zuviel bezahlt; aber mal unter uns: Dies ist mir so was von schei**egal...


Ja, war mir schon klar. 
In einem Forum gibt es aber dann doch den ein oder anderen, der gerne wissen möchte, was Baumaßnahmen eigentlich kosten dürften, eingedenk pünktlicher und fachgerechter Ausführung mit Materialien vernünftiger Qualität.
War keine Kritik an Dir, Conny.

----------


## konradadenauer

Habe ich auch nicht als Kritik empfunden. Aber trotzdem sind bei den von Dir angeführten Punkten die regionalen Unterschiede zu betrachten.

So ist es im Isaan sicherlich preiswerter als in Pattaya oder Bangkok.

Dort hingegen ist es preiswerter als in Krabi oder auf Phi Phi.

Es dürfte ergo schwierig sein, eine thailandweit gültige Liste zu erstellen.

----------

Hab ja selbst nicht weit weg gewohnt von Krabi.
Hatte in Nakhon Si Thammarat und Phuket einiges als Architekt betreut (auch wenn es eigentlich nicht erlaubt war).
Ich habe das Lohnpreisniveau von Krabi deshalb berücksichtigt.
Ein Lohnpreisniveau landesweit kann man herstellen, es gibt darüber sogar offizielle Werte.

----------


## konradadenauer

Gut zu wissen, dann werde ich Dich beim nächsten Mal vorher fragen, wie viel eine Massnahme kosten dürfte (ungefähr).  ::

----------


## konradadenauer

> Wie sieht denn die Rabattstaffelung für Siamonline-Forenmember aus?  
> 
> Edit:Rächdschraipung


Beim ersten Besuch und Erwerb einer Zehnerkarte liegt der Farangaufschlag nur bei 90%, beim Zweiten dann nur noch 80% usw.

Ab dem zehnten Besuch gibt es dann den Preis für Thais.  ::

----------

> Der Laden wird "Golden Hair" genannt werden


Bin gespannt wie lange es dauert bis der Erste fragt, ob es im Hinterzimmer auch eine "Golden Shower" gibt.....

 :cool:

----------


## konradadenauer

Iiih, Natursekt.

----------

> Iiih, Natursekt.


Nun hab dich nicht so......haben wir doch alle schon mal gemacht, oder ?

 ::

----------


## konradadenauer

Was Duschen und trinken anbelangt, bleibe ich lieber Jungfrau.

Ansonsten mache ich es täglich mehrmals.

----------


## konradadenauer

Morgen früh geht es also los.

Die flyer sind gerade im Druck. 500 Stück für 150 Baht. Den Entwurf kann man auch auf meiner Website sehen.

Heute musste der Handwerker noch ein mal anrücken. Eine der gestern verlegten Leitungen wurde wiedergefunden (Quatsch, undicht war sie).

Ich denke mal, dass ich für den Anfang nicht zu viel erwarten kann, aber in ca. 2 Jahren wird der Laden sich wohl eingewachsen haben und dann auch amotisieren.

----------

Conny, Deine LAG soll sich jetzt schon um den Steueraspekt kümmern.
Die Vorschriften in Thailand diesbezüglich, besonders was die Form der Rechnungen für Ausgaben angeht, sind um einiges strammer als in Deutschland.
1 - 2 Jahre wird das Finanzamt sie in Ruhe lassen, dann muss man damit rechnen, dass das Amt mal vor der Türe steht.
Ansonsten bei Interesse per PN oder Tel.

----------


## konradadenauer

Vielen Dank über diesen Hinweis.

Es ist allerdings geplant, auf dem Teppich zu bleiben und das Geschäft als Kleinstgewerbe zu gestalten. Also so, dass es gerade mal ausreicht um meine LAP und ihre Schwester mitsamt Tochter zu ernähren und zu versorgen (pho priam).

Solch kleine Geschäfte sind meines Wissens nicht mal meldepflichtig. Aber ich bin mich gerade am vergewissern, ob das an dem ist.

Ich selber möchte damit kein Geld verdienen; ich habe genug.

Finde ich aber echt nett, dass Du mir so unter die Arme greifen möchtest.  ::

----------


## Didi-K

> Inzwischen habe ich schnell mal ein paar Foddos gemacht.
> Eingestellt habe ich sie in meiner Webseite unter "Alben" (Friseursalon)
> http://www.thailand-krabi.de.


Stimmt, noch nicht viel los da ... sieht eher aus, als würden da Autos und Tuktuks frisiert?   ::  


Viel Glück mit eurem Laden!   ::

----------


## konradadenauer

Gestern war also die Eröffnung. 

In Voraussicht hatee ich schon nicht mit besonderem Besucherandrang gerechnet.

Ein Clubkamerad hatte mir 2 Tische, 10 Stühle und 10 Kaffeetassen geliehen. Diese waren im Effekt auch mehr als ausreichend. 

Die Besucher verteilten sich auf den ganzen Tag. Besonders stolz war ich, dass der erste Kunde, bzw. die erste Kundin, der diesjährige Clubpräsident war.
Die zweite Kundin war dann deren Schwester. Da gestern Mittwoch war, kam Haare schneiden ja nicht in Betracht, also wurde lediglich gewaschen und geföhnt. 

Am Nachmittag besuchte uns noch ein langjähriger Freund, ein Oberstleutnant der örtlichen Polizei in Rente. Er kam mit seiner Frau, einer höheren Lehrerin an der hiesigen Grundschule. Ich kenne ihn schon seit knapp 20 Jahren, aber unsere Freundschaft hat in keiner Weise gelitten. 
Anektode: Vor ein paar Jahren, als wir mal zusammen essen waren, habe ich aus Scherz um die Hand seiner Tochter angehalten. Ich sagte: "Wenn Deine Tochter perfekt Deutsch sprechen kann, dann werde ich sie heiraten".

Worauf er antwortete: "Ich glaube, es ist besser sie lernt japanisch".   ::  

Am späteren Nachmittag kam dann die erste "richtige" Kundin. Eine Nachbarin von gegenüber. Ebenfalls waschen und föhnen. Ich rechnete schon im Kopf zusammen: 3 mal 70 Baht gleich 210 Baht am ersten Tag!

Wow, nicht schlecht!

Aber, Pustekuchen.

In der Kasse waren dann 300 Baht.

Wieso dies?

Jede Kundin hat 30 Baht Trinkgeld gegeben!!!!!!! 

Angemerkt: Alle Kunden waren Lokals, also keine Kiehniau farangs.

----------


## schiene

In Somlaks Dorf gibts mehrere solche Läden.Aller 3-5 Tage lasse ich mir da den Kopf rasieren.
Kosten = 20 Bath  ::

----------


## konradadenauer

Zum letzten Beitrag noch eine weitere Anektode: 

Als ich einem befreundeten Betreiber eines skandinavischen Restaurants einen Flyer zeigte, meinte Dieser: "Warum hast Du das nicht in Englisch geschrieben, so können wir Dir keine Kundschaft schicken."

Ich sagte: "Das ist kein Laden welcher auf Urlauber ausgerichtet ist"; und dachte dabei, "Warum soll ich mich mit Geizhälsen herumschlagen?".

----------


## Met Prik

> In Somlaks Dorf gibts mehrere solche Läden.Aller 3-5 Tage lasse ich mir da den Kopf rasieren.
> Kosten = 20 Bath


20 Baht ist sehr guenstig, aber wohl keine Nassrasur sondern nur mit der Maschine, oder?
Ich rasiere meinen Kopf auch alle 3 Tage, aber ich rasier selber und Nassrasur.

----------

Ich suche einen Shop, der vertrauenswürdig genug ist um entspannt die Klöten rasieren zu lassen.

----------

> In Somlaks Dorf gibts mehrere solche Läden.Aller 3-5 Tage lasse ich mir da den Kopf rasieren.
> Kosten = 20 Bath


Preis incl. Hochglanz polieren?
Und kannst Du Conny bzgl. 'farang kiniau' widersprechen?

----------


## konradadenauer

So, die vorerst letzten Bilder habe ich jetzt auf meiner Website veröffentlicht.
http://www.thailand-krabi.de -Meine Alben - Friseursalon

Bis jetzt hat sich der Umsatz noch nicht weiter erhöht.

----------


## TeigerWutz

> Bis jetzt hat sich der Umsatz noch nicht weiter erhöht.


Wenn jetzt noch der "(Neu-)Eröffnungsbonus" wegfällt, dann......  




Ansonsten:

----------


## konradadenauer

> Wenn jetzt noch der "(Neu-)Eröffnungsbonus" wegfällt, dann......


,

trifft genau das ein, womit ich gerechnet habe.

Meine Freundin hat schon einmal eine Geschäftseröffnung mitgemacht. Eine ihrer Freundinnen hatte nen Laden aufgemacht und meine LAP hat ihn geschmissen.
Da war der Umsatz in den ersten Monaten auch sehr schwach.

----------


## konradadenauer

Kurz vor Ladenschluss kam dann doch noch ein Kunde, so dass sich der heutige Umsatz auf 50 Baht erhöht.

----------

> Kurz vor Ladenschluss kam dann doch noch ein Kunde, so dass sich der heutige Umsatz auf 50 Baht erhöht.



Bist du etwa die ganze Zeit da rumgesessen? Falls ja empfehle ich ein sofortiges Blaudach, damit das Isaanfeeling stimmt. Blaue Stühle hast ja schon   :cool:

----------


## konradadenauer

> Bist du etwa die ganze Zeit da rumgesessen? Falls ja empfehle ich ein sofortiges Blaudach, damit das Isaanfeeling stimmt. Blaue Stühle hast ja schon


Gestern war ich den ganzen Tag da. Das war aber ne Ausnahme.

Heute war ich lediglich etwas über eine Stunde vor Ort, um aufzupassen. Meine LAP habe ich während der Zeit zum Verteilen der flyer fortgeschickt. Übrigens wohne ich auch nicht dort, sondern habe immer noch mein Haus.

----------


## konradadenauer

> Isaanfeeling


  ::

----------


## schiene

> Zitat von schiene
> 
> In Somlaks Dorf gibts mehrere solche Läden.Aller 3-5 Tage lasse ich mir da den Kopf rasieren.
> Kosten = 20 Bath
> 
> 
> Preis incl. Hochglanz polieren?
> Und kannst Du Conny bzgl. 'farang kiniau' widersprechen?


Wenn ich mir im Dorf meine "Murmel"rasieren lasse ist das meist immer mit viel Spaß verbunden(neeee.nicht wie ihr denkt!!!).
Jeder kennt jeden im Dorf und Abzockerei gibts nicht.Zuzüglich zu den 20 Bath lege ich immer noch 10 Bath "Tip"drauf.Rasiert wird mit nem Einwegrasierer.
Farang Kiniau??hmmmm,ich zahle zumindest im Dorf nicht mehr wie die Thais.
Erfahrungsgemäß bin ich,wenn es um größere Einkäufe geht meist besser im Handeln  als Somlak oder  meine Schwiegereltern welche sich glaube immer bissel schämen nach Rabatten/Ermäßigungen oder Sonderleistungen zu fragen.
2 kleinere Verkaufsstände im Dorf welche nicht zur Familie gehören haben schon mal nen "Farangaufschlag "von mir genommen,aber bei denen kaufe ich dann halt auch nix mehr.

----------

Völlig normal, dass jedes Geschäft eine Anlaufzeit braucht, bis man davon leben kann.
Conny, Deine Freundin sollte sich noch 1 oder 2 Kleiderständer vor der Türe fstellen und Klamotten wie T-Shirts etc. verkaufen.

----------


## Enrico

Ja, sieht man sehr oft das noch Klamotten und Schuhe nebenbei verkauft werden. Getränke find ich auch immer gut, wenn Sawee wieder stundenlang da drinne sitzt, wie zu letzt 2006. Warn glaube 6h oder so, Haare glätten. Aber hält bis heute   ::

----------


## konradadenauer

Gestern konnten wir ein Plus von 100% bei den Einnahmen erreichen. Und morgen oder übermorgen kommt die jüngere Schwester (Nachfolgerin??) dazu.

Die ältere Schwester fährt jedenfalls heute nach Bangkok, um sie abzuholen.

Ich habe jetzt noch ein mal alles zusammengerechnet und komme inklusive der ersten zwei Monatsmieten und der dementsprechenden Nebenkosten auf einen Betrag von 75 000 Baht.

----------


## odd

> ...
> 
> Ich habe jetzt noch ein mal alles zusammengerechnet und komme inklusive der ersten zwei Monatsmieten und der dementsprechenden Nebenkosten auf einen Betrag von 75 000 Baht.


Recht viel mehr Ausgaben (ausser Miete und NK) werden sich nicht anhäufen. Somit denke ich eine gute Investition, wenn ihr aushaltet.

Ich gehe davon aus, dass der Salon sich auf Krabi befindet. Kommt Deine LAG auch aus diesem Ort?

----------


## konradadenauer

Der Salon befindet sich nicht auf Krabi, da Krabi keine Insel, sondern Hauptstadt der gleichnamigen Provinz ist.

Die Provinz hat etwa 500 000 Einwohner, die Stadt selber zwischen zwanzig- und dreissigtausend. Der Laden befindet sich mitten in der Stadt. Falls eine thailändische Stadt eine eigentliche Mitte hat.

Und nein, meine Freundin stammt nicht aus dieser Provinz, sie kommt au Sri Saket und ist eigentlich, obwohl sie einen thailändischen Personalausweis besitzt, eine Kamen.

----------


## odd

> Der Salon befindet sich nicht auf Krabi, da Krabi keine Insel, sondern Hauptstadt der gleichnamigen Provinz ist.
>   Die Südwestregion ist nicht mein Ding und bringe sie (leider) zuoft mit Phuket in Verbindung, ist aber ein eigener Changwat   
> Die Provinz hat etwa 500 000 Einwohner, die Stadt selber zwischen zwanzig- und dreissigtausend. Der Laden befindet sich mitten in der Stadt. Falls eine thailändische Stadt eine eigentliche Mitte hat.
> Ja gibt sehr wohl Städte mit nur einem Zentrum. Beispiel Samut Sakhon, Samut Prakhan, Suphan Buri, Pathum Thani, um nur einige zu nennen.
> 
> Und nein, meine Freundin stammt nicht aus dieser Provinz, sie kommt au Sri Saket und ist eigentlich, obwohl sie einen thailändischen Personalausweis besitzt, eine Kamen.Besitzt sie die thail. Nationalität? Sorry für die (dumme) Frage, aber es ist durchaus möglich einen thail. Ausweis/Identität zu besitzen, obwohl kein Staatsbürger s.a. meine jüngste Tochter

----------


## konradadenauer

> Zitat von konradadenauer
> 
> Der Salon befindet sich nicht auf Krabi, da Krabi keine Insel, sondern Hauptstadt der gleichnamigen Provinz ist.
>   Die Südwestregion ist nicht mein Ding und bringe sie (leider) zuoft mit Phuket in Verbindung, ist aber ein eigener Changwat   
> Die Provinz hat etwa 500 000 Einwohner, die Stadt selber zwischen zwanzig- und dreissigtausend. Der Laden befindet sich mitten in der Stadt. Falls eine thailändische Stadt eine eigentliche Mitte hat.
> Ja gibt sehr wohl Städte mit nur einem Zentrum. Beispiel Samut Sakhon, Samut Prakhan, Suphan Buri, Pathum Thani, um nur einige zu nennen.
> Stimmt schon, ab die von Dir genannten Beispiele sind altgewachsene Städte, während Krabi erst vor ca 23 Jahren entstanden ist.
> 
> Und nein, meine Freundin stammt nicht aus dieser Provinz, sie kommt au Sri Saket und ist eigentlich, obwohl sie einen thailändischen Personalausweis besitzt, eine Kamen.Besitzt sie die thail. Nationalität? Sorry für die (dumme) Frage, aber es ist durchaus möglich einen thail. Ausweis/Identität zu besitzen, obwohl kein Staatsbürger s.a. meine jüngste Tochter
> ...

----------


## odd

> Doch, sie hat die thailändische Nationalität, belegt durch das tabien bahn. Und nur mal so nebenbei, sogar ich verfüge über ne ID als Thai


Oops wusste nicht, dass Du Thai bist.
Tabien Baan bedeutet nicht unbedingt Thainationalität. Lt. Geburtsurkunde besitzt meine Tochter sämtliche thail. Attribute, (Personen ID, Eintrag ins Tabien Baan), nur wird sie als Nichtthaistaatsbürger ausgewiesen.

Wollte aber nicht weiter ausschweifen und können wieder zum ursprünglichen Thema zurückkehren.

----------


## konradadenauer

Nein, keine Angst. Ich bin kein Thai, aber ich besitze eine Identitätskarte, welche mich berechtigt, sich ohne Passport innerhalb Thailands auszuweisen.

Gültig z.B. bei Polizeikontrollen, einchecken bei Flügen, anmieten von Mobilien sowie Immobilien, einchecken in Hotels usw.

Aber Du hast recht: "back to the roots".

----------


## konradadenauer

Heute hatten wir, sowohl was Anzahl der Laufkundschaft, wie auch die Höhe der Einkünfte anbelangt, eine 100%ige Steigerung.

----------


## konradadenauer

Der Name des betreffenden Albums auf meiner HP wurde in "Golden Hair" geändert.
http://www.thailand-krabi.de

----------

Gewagtes Design, die Spiegel.

----------


## konradadenauer

Wer nicht wagt, der nicht gewinnt.

----------


## konradadenauer

Übrigens möchte ich mich bei allen herzlichst bedanken; na ja nicht bei allen, aber bei denjenigen, welche mir viel Glück gewünscht haben und noch wünschen werden.

----------


## Mr Mo

ach Konrad, sorry, das hatt ich glatt vergessen. Natürlich wünsch(en) ich/wir dir/euch auch alle Gute zur
Geschäftsgründung und natürlich auch den geschäftlichen Erfolg damit. Denke mal sowas wie Friseur geht
immer weil schliesslich viele Menschen Haare aufm Kopf haben.
Wenns passt würd ich und/oder meine Frau beim nächsten Besuch in Krabi auch mal die Dienste in Anspruch nehmen.
Kann allerdings noch ein bisschen dauern bis wir mal wieder in der Stadt sind.
Dann musst du allerdings damit rechnen das danach hier auf Siamonline ein knallharter Tatsachen-
bericht erscheint.   ::   :: 

Gruß 
Mo

----------


## konradadenauer

> Dann musst du allerdings damit rechnen das danach hier auf Siamonline ein knallharter Tatsachen-
> bericht erscheint.


  ::

----------


## Enrico

Hab ich dir schon die Daumen gedrückt? Wenn nicht mach ich das nun nochmal   ::

----------

Pfui, ihr Schleimer.   ::

----------


## konradadenauer

> Kann allerdings noch ein bisschen dauern bis wir mal wieder in der Stadt sind.


Ja ja, immer diese leeren Versprechungen.

----------


## konradadenauer

> Hab ich dir schon die Daumen gedrückt? Wenn nicht mach ich das nun nochmal


Und auch keine Drohungen bitte.

----------

Conny, schreib schon mal die Farang-Preisliste.
Und den 30 %igen siam-online Aufschlag nicht vergessen.

----------


## konradadenauer

Wie bitte?

Nur 30%?

Nee Nee mindestens 60 müssen es schon sein.

Ausnahme Schiene, der bekommt sogar eine Gratisbehandlung unter der Trockenhaube.

----------


## Robert

Ich wüsche auch mal viel Erfolg, sieht ja soweit ganz gut aus.   ::

----------


## schiene

> Wie bitte?
> 
> Nur 30%?
> 
> Nee Nee mindestens 60 müssen es schon sein.
> 
> Ausnahme Schiene, der bekommt sogar eine Gratisbehandlung unter der Trockenhaube.



ich habs notiert und werde im laufe der Zeit mal darauf zurück kommen  ::   ::

----------


## konradadenauer

Der Januar ist vorbei, und obwohl lediglich 25 Tage geöffnet, hatten wir doch Einnahmen von 3 260 Baht.

----------


## Met Prik

> Der Januar ist vorbei, und obwohl lediglich 25 Tage geöffnet, hatten wir doch Einnahmen von 3 260 Baht.


Boah eh   ::

----------

Konrad..hast du uns etwas dazu zu sagen?   ::  





> WELLINGTON – Um ihr Studium zu finanzieren, griff eine 19-Jährige in Neuseeland zu einem ungewöhnlichen Mittel: Sie versteigerte ihre Jungfräulichkeit.


zum Bericht

P.S.
Da müssen aber noch viele Haare gemacht werden bis dieses Späßchen wieder drin ist.

 ::

----------


## konradadenauer

> Konrad..hast du uns etwas dazu zu sagen?


  ::

----------

Die Versteigerung ist schon lange gelaufen.
Conny bekam den Zuschlag.

----------


## konradadenauer

Judas.

----------

Wie hoch sind denn jetzt die errechneten (wirklichen) Kosten?
Ab welchem Umsatz geht es in die Gewinnzone?

----------


## konradadenauer

> Gewinnzone?


Was ist denn das?

----------

> Was ist denn das?


Der Boden für das Fass.

----------

